# CF report



## Salmo_Trutta1 (Oct 8, 2014)

Anyone hit the CF today? I'm curious as to its condition. Heard some rain hit down there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

Flows have remained about the same lately. Water has been running really low. On the lower and I'm assuming the same is true above.


----------



## Salmo_Trutta1 (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks pbrouse! Guess I'll stay up north and try for steel until the water levels increase. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

No problem I really want to go steelie fishing have never gone before.. I have no clue of aces points or best rivers to fish for them


----------



## Salmo_Trutta1 (Oct 8, 2014)

Pbrouse - it seems as if you have some extensive knowledge about the CF, or at the very least know when it's fishable lol. I have some fair amount of time on the river as well but not enough to know when things are prime. Perhaps we can trade some info. If you have any questions regarding steelhead fishing, feel free to pm me. I can try and help you out or at least point you in the right direction 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

Sounds good to me it will defiantly take you up on that!


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hoping to get down there next week when I'm off for T-Day. If you have river updates please post them. thanks.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Sunday the upper river was very low and clear, the rain and snow melt should have it up Saturday and Sunday. Only saw 2 trout but didn't catch any. I did catch some monster creek chubs.


----------



## Salmo_Trutta1 (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm wondering if the lower is better to fish in the winter. Has anyone fished either the upper or lower during the winter months with any decent luck? 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

I fished parts allot some years ago. The brood stock used to be this month and I got plenty of 2-5 lb browns down there some giants.
The last couple years the snag boys down there with spoons and crankbaits so I left.

the CF can be an awesome winter fishery and I plan on getting back there this year if the weather is decent.


----------



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

How are you catching these big Browns there? I have only seen one and I can't catch them?!


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

SHHHHHH secret  PM me and we can talk.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I love these pics,,,, I know you will too! 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=1924452#post1924452


----------



## Salmo_Trutta1 (Oct 8, 2014)

Anyone have eyes on the CF today?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Drove over it on Bellville a little while ago. Water looked pretty good, still clear but a little higher than it was last weekend.


----------



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

Any news? I wanna hit it hard this weekend fly suggestions?


----------



## Salmo_Trutta1 (Oct 8, 2014)

Steelhead or CF?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Did well today at the other little stream filled with rainbows using crystal meth sucker spawn. If I have time I'm hoping to hit the CF either before or after the game on Saturday.


----------



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeah that's the plan for me too


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Finally got back down to the UCF Saturday, what a nice day to fish. I fished from about 10am till close to 3. I caught about 9 brownies which 4 were decent up to 10" and the rest looked to be stockers.
It was tough since there just is so little water flow. I caught most on a size 16 Pheasant tail casting into the flow and letting it just drift back. I put a shot on to comb the bottom and took a couple more.
On my way back there was a tiny BWO hatch and the fish were sucking them in but I had to go and tried for a little while but got no hits.
Great time to be back. I would like to meet somebody from here to go down there to share the water if anyone is wanting to go sometime.


----------



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice to hear someone got out in the nice weather and had some luck! Where did you fish on the UCF?


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

pbrouse said:


> Nice to hear someone got out in the nice weather and had some luck! Where did you fish on the UCF?


Nursery area.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

If I'm short on time that's where I usually head. I saw a guy in a small boat with wheels on the other side of Bellville Sunday. Looked like he off loaded it from a small flat bed trailer.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

ejsell said:


> If I'm short on time that's where I usually head. I saw a guy in a small boat with wheels on the other side of Bellville Sunday. Looked like he off loaded it from a small flat bed trailer.


That's weird. years ago I fished the UCF all over and found some great water with good fish but am not so to adventure as I did then. I'm always looking to meet up and new water a little if anyone is game.


----------



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

I would love to catch a big one out of the UCF I have finally seen some. I just want to finally stop catching dinks


----------

